# Your flock's silly fears



## clucklucky (Apr 5, 2016)

My three ISA Browns are usually pretty quiet. Only one of them has an egg song and she only sings it every other day.

But today it's been a bit windy, and I keep hearing clucking and squawking! I've checked many times for cats, birds, floating garbage, etc. but I think it's just the wind they're afraid of 

Do yours have any nonsensical fears?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good question. Mine freak out daily-I think it's the crow stealing eggs.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine can be out foraging in their "protected area" and all of a sudden , I hear a sqwak and see about half of them fluttering to the coop. I have looked and looked and never see anything. Who knows?!


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Chicken poltergeists. There, it's all explained.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

True. Sometimes I think what starts it is some wild bird going after another wild bird above and the calling. The chickens may take that as a warning.

The other thing is I can walk up to most of them, squat down and talk to them, give them a pat, and they don't run away. But if I have the same actions and I need to catch one, how do they know it?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My birds get spooky when it's windy as well. They really get spooky and scatter when I grab the broom to sweep off the pavers in the pen. I suspect it's a broom thing with them lol.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Mine spook at something unseen. They have been doing this every since the coyote attack.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Mine go running every time my bird,Norton,goes to squawking.He has let me know dogs are in the yard.He also squawks about hawks and vultures.He's a much better watch dog than my dog,even the dog goes running to the window when Norton squawks.He's saved a few of my chickens but not all squawking has a reason.Sometimes I think he just likes to see everybody go running(including me)when he squawks


----------

